# SoCal7 meet 7/9 10am @ Fashion Island, Newport Beach, CA.



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi all. The SoCal7s are having a meet Sunday, 9/7/03 10am at Fashion Island in Newport Beach, CA. The OC7s are invited, along with any other 7 series fanatics (and their families). Hope to see you there. Check out this link on Roadfly, and visit Roadfly's Calendar section for more info & where to meet @ Fashion Island. Hope to see you there!

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e38/forum.php?postid=3839049&page=1

:thumbup:


----------



## allthewayfive (May 30, 2003)

sealbeach740 said:


> Hi all. The SoCal7s are having a meet Sunday, 9/7/03 10am at Fashion Island in Newport Beach, CA. The OC7s are invited, along with any other 7 series fanatics (and their families). Hope to see you there. Check out this link on Roadfly, and visit Roadfly's Calendar section for more info & where to meet @ Fashion Island. Hope to see you there!
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e38/forum.php?postid=3839049&page=1
> 
> :thumbup:


Keith,

Great to see you in Bimmerfest. 

Al


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks, Al. I need to get my logo added. I read this board, I usually just don't reply often. Just lurk. One day I expect your 7 to show up looking like the General Lee!!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys, hope it went well. Any pics ?


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

try this link for thread with pics - 
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e38/forum.php?postid=3875181&page=4


----------

